# NTL phone service. Is it any good?



## askalot (28 Jan 2007)

NTL have a new phone service and I would love to hear from anyone who has actually used it. 

I've checked on boards.ie but the posts there are about NTL's bad customer service. I must be one of the lucky ones as in the three years I've had their BB installed I've had no problems!


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Jan 2007)

I posted about this subject here recently but did not get much feedback except from Decani  

As I mentioned in that thread when NTL launched their bb, phone and telly package some years ago their phone service was dreadful. New numbers had to be issued and there were a lot of problems with the service. It was eventually withdrawn. 

Presumably their new service is related to the Chorus connection (pardon the pun). I see they have updated their info on the since I posted above.

Would be interested to hear comments also.


----------



## mts (23 May 2008)

I also would be interested to hear from anyone who has their phone with NTL, anyone?


----------



## askalot (24 May 2008)

As the OP on this thread, I decided to give NTL a go in the end and have found the service to be great. 

Call quality has been excellent, unlike my experience with VOIP provider Blueface. In fact because of how bad I found Blueface to be I haven't had the confidence to cancel my eircom line yet so for the past 6 months I've been running it in tandem with the NTL phone but I think Eircom's time in this house is running out!


----------



## Dee101 (24 May 2008)

We have the NTL phone, broadband and digital package and it costs us €44 per month for the whole lot which is great value. 

I find the phone service grand, no problems with it at all. In saying that, I don't use it that often and don't get that many calls to the landline as we use mobiles mostly The only reason we got the phone is for the broadband and it was only gonna cost us an extra €4 per month to have phone!. NTL also supply you with a phone, which I believe Eircom don't


Hope that helps.


----------



## podgerodge (24 May 2008)

using ntl phone service too with tv and broadband.  no problems and was able to port my eircom phone number to ntl easily.


----------



## tipping (24 May 2008)

I have the phone,bb and tv package and find it very good. No complaints at all. 
I haven't had to deal with their customer service yet though so can't comment on that.


----------



## suzie (25 May 2008)

Dee101 said:


> We have the NTL phone, broadband and digital package and it costs us €44 per month for the whole lot which is great value.
> 
> I find the phone service grand, no problems with it at all. In saying that, I don't use it that often and don't get that many calls to the landline as we use mobiles mostly The only reason we got the phone is for the broadband and it was only gonna cost us an extra €4 per month to have phone!. NTL also supply you with a phone, which I believe Eircom don't
> 
> ...



Dee, 
I've been on their website and cant seem to find that deal. I'm an existing chorus user and by the looks of it (i.e. broadband) I'm paying for the express option but still only getting 3mb, doesnt look like they upgrade you automatically when they upgrade their infrastructure. Note I dont have a phone line just VOIP, so is their phone VOIP or a typical phone line connection?

Thanks
S.


----------



## Dee101 (25 May 2008)

suzie said:


> Dee,
> I've been on their website and cant seem to find that deal. I'm an existing chorus user and by the looks of it (i.e. broadband) I'm paying for the express option but still only getting 3mb, doesnt look like they upgrade you automatically when they upgrade their infrastructure. Note I dont have a phone line just VOIP, so is their phone VOIP or a typical phone line connection?
> 
> Thanks
> S.


 

I had a quick look on their website just there and I can't see the offer we got but I would just call them up and see whats the best deal they have. I ordered mine over the phone.
I think I have the lowest speed, 1mb, but its fine for me. Sorry, at the risk of sounding stupid - what does VOIP mean?. I'm brutal when it comes to technology!.
But we have the typical phoneline as far as I know.

I also meant to say, we got that the first two months half price which wasn't bad either. Note though, they do charge €50 for installation. They never mentioned that to me on the phone when I was ordering so I just assumed it was free. Then they added the €50 onto my bill!.


----------



## Frank (25 May 2008)

I have upgraded my BB speed as mentioned you have to opt in and agree to 12 month contract, I was only a month so no big deal there. 

No need for a phone so even at only 4 quid a month I didn't bother. On the phone all day in work and plent f minutes on the mobile.

VOIP is voice over IP likes of skype. Basically you are using the interweb to make calls instead of the phone.


----------



## tomfarrel@ei (9 Jul 2008)

I was a Chorus subscriber for over 20 years, but when I upgraded to digital it was so bad I changed to Sky+ a year ago. I'm thinking of changing back because of their BB, phone & TV combo. Any advice?


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Jul 2008)

askalot said:


> As the OP on this thread, I decided to give NTL a go in the end and have found the service to be great.
> 
> Call quality has been excellent, unlike my experience with VOIP provider Blueface. In fact because of how bad I found Blueface to be I haven't had the confidence to cancel my eircom line yet so for the past 6 months I've been running it in tandem with the NTL phone but I think Eircom's time in this house is running out!


 
I had exactly the same experience with Blueface. But the NTL line is better. Sounds a bit like speaker phone at times but its usually good enough. But we're not using that landline that much anymore and I'll be getting rid of it shortly.


----------



## Luckycharm (10 Jul 2008)

Just got it - no problems so far. The base for the phone has to beside your internet connection.


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Jul 2008)

Luckycharm said:


> Just got it - no problems so far. The base for the phone has to beside your internet connection.


 
If you use a DECT phone you can have multiple phones off your base station.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Aug 2008)

Dee101 said:


> Note though, they do charge €50 for installation. They never mentioned that to me on the phone when I was ordering so I just assumed it was free. Then they added the €50 onto my bill!.



Looks as if you can avoid the €50 charge by ordering on-line rather than ordering on phone.


----------



## Luckycharm (6 Aug 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> If you use a DECT phone you can have multiple phones off your base station.


 
Sorry what is DECT phone? I got the Siemens one which they provided- it is annoying only have one phone though.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Aug 2008)

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-dect-phone.htm


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2008)

And...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dect


----------

